# Three NC Fish House Dealers Convicted of Illegally Selling Red Drum



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

Three North Carolina fish house dealers were recently found guilty of buying protected red drum without reporting the transactions to the state, according to the NC Division of Marine Fisheries (DMF).


*Three NC Fish House Dealers Convicted of Illegally Selling Red Drum*


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

So they got the ones illegally buying the red drum but what about the ones who were selling them. If the 6,000+ pounds of illegal fish are being deducted from next year allotment then the ones who sold it illegally shouldn't be allowed to catch any next year. Or do like all the other states around us and give them game fish status and stop selling them all together.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

I like the gamefish status option. Thanks for the word Jefferey.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

When I was Commerical Fishing, Lockwood & Shallotte rivers, (shellfishing), one fish/seafood dealer, located in Holden beach showed Me something, braggings rights or whatever.....
The biggest Igloo coolers made, 3 of them... In His "back cooler"...He was doing this all that fall, as I would stop there and sell him oysters/clams, and also I would hook & line fish, for recreation...Buy a pound or 2 of shrimp..
He "float fished" every bend & hole in Lockwood Folly.... In ONE Day...AND later the Shallotte Rivers, over and over....over the course of a few weeks....
I guess-a-mated he had over 1k pounds in drum, that one day, if not more, some wouldn't even fit into the coolers curled up... EVERY ONE, 10+ pounds, up to I'm guessing 60 pounds was the biggest, between 40 and 50 pounds were the most numerious...
Courious, I asked if He had a "buyer", *of course* was yes, He answered....

been a few years since, but I'm assuming, by Jefferies reports,(some I've read), some drum are coming back, as this feller, caught 90% of the OLD breeders in both rivers....Back a few years ago....


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

LEADRAFT, a lot of us have heard the same stories, but you have trouble getting folks to believe them.

Time for NC to End the Commercial Sale and Catch of Red Drum


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

jeffreyweeks said:


> LEADRAFT, a lot of us have heard the same stories, but you have trouble getting folks to believe them.
> 
> Time for NC to End the Commercial Sale and Catch of Red Drum


Don't even get me started on the sale of GAME FISH,,,salt or fresh. It is a crime, it hurts sports fishing and should be banned for Reds, Trout, and Strippers all along the East Coast.

As I have said before, you can't buy or sale, Large Mouth or Small Mouth Bass, Crappie, Wild or Stocked Trout or Bream, so why allow it for the Game Fish in the surf.

To be honest with you, if I had come across that guy with his coolers full of Red's I would have reported him immediately and held him at bay till they arrived with my .45 Long Colt Remmington Revolver, which I can assure you being on the receiving end of a 250grain .45 Long Colt Round is not a pleasant thing,,just ask John Wesley Harding

This pisses me off so fxxxxking bad

And I am so proud of the article where it says about SC: "South Carolina has even gone so far as to ban commercial netting for red drum and start fishery hatcheries to buoy their redfish population."

And oh by the way, don't even think about commercially fishing for Strippers in SC, it is out State Fish and you will lose your car, truck, boat, rods, reels and be convicted of a felony.

You go Jefferey,,,go


----------



## Tailwalker (Jul 24, 2006)

Not only is this a bunch of crap but look at the paltry fines the state of NC hit them with!!!!!!!!!!! What a bunch of crap. This is supposed to stop the scum from doing it again????????? Two of them hit with fines less than 1500.00 for more illegal drum than any of us will probably catch in a lifetime. They get a slap on the wrist. They probably made over 10 times this much selling the illegal fish to their customers. This is no deterrant.

I'm sure they are not even trying to track down the netters or commercial hook/line guys that are doing this. These guys would not be catching them to sell unless they knew they had buyers.

I swear that while I know there are plenty of ethical commercial guys doing business there seem to be just as many that are not and I think they would fish themselves right out of business if they could.

Just like in years past where I have watched commercial guys netting the grass flats over behind oregon inlet and just killing the big specks by the hundreds and when I tell local DMF or others about it they are quick to argue with me that they are just netting croakers, etc they don't catch any trout doing that.

Right and I got some swampland in Arizona to sell you too, you dumba$$.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Tailwalker said:


> Not only is this a bunch of crap but look at the paltry fines the state of NC hit them with!!!!!!!!!!! What a bunch of crap. This is supposed to stop the scum from doing it again????????? Two of them hit with fines less than 1500.00 for more illegal drum than any of us will probably catch in a lifetime. They get a slap on the wrist. They probably made over 10 times this much selling the illegal fish to their customers. This is no deterrant.
> 
> I'm sure they are not even trying to track down the netters or commercial hook/line guys that are doing this. These guys would not be catching them to sell unless they knew they had buyers.
> 
> ...


DITTO,,,,STOP THE MADNESS:--|


----------



## Drumbeater (Jul 18, 2010)

Sure makes you wonder whose side the dmf is on.... I got busted for a red in SC three years ago on a pier because it was 14 in instead of 15 in, I cant remember the fine but for them to only get 1500 when i had to pay like 200 some bucks is crazy.. mine was cause i was ignorant to the law... but this is crazy... (I woulda probably talked my way outta of my fine if the guy who got checked right before me didn't make such an a** outta him self) 
Trust me I know my slot sizes now.. and I release Alot of fish... only take what i need for that evening.. i don't even freeze the stuff no more...


----------



## pumpkinboy (Jul 18, 2005)

Did ya'll report these voilators?


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

It's a shame that people put profit over everything else. If it were me I would do everything I could to report the violators. Even if it meant going to a commsioner ad trying to get the charges pressed myself. But then with the nominal fines where is the deterrent for repeat behavior.


----------

